# tutorials



## genisis2 (Aug 5, 2006)

Does anyone know where there are any sites that one canread some tutorials on painting and sculpture. Fascinated by it all so the medium is not important?
Im kind of surprised that no one has put up any threads on how they did a specific piece. Personally when I see something creative I also love to know the original thought behind it and how it was done.
Thank you.


----------



## BookStop (Aug 5, 2006)

www.wirelady.com
www.tapesculpture.org

Ok, so those are probably not what you are looking for.

Here's an easy one : http://www.prioryart.com/tutor/watercolortutorial.htm

This is another simple one, but I've used it loads of times with kids - not exactly fine art but fun. Really, you should try this one, it's so easy and the dragons are very cute. Once you get it down, you'll be amamzed at the critters you can create.

http://www.polymerclayexpress.com/dece2001.html


----------



## genisis2 (Aug 5, 2006)

BookStop said:
			
		

> www.wirelady.com
> www.tapesculpture.org
> 
> Ok, so those are probably not what you are looking for.


 
Not true. I love looking at how things are done. You also have introduced me to a new art form that I have never seen before in tape sculpture, so thank you very much.


----------

